# Anyone Here Use a Rider Plane



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I get tool sale offers all the time from a company called Garret Wade. I once got a brace from them; not very impressed, but it was OK.

I was looking through their planes and saw a decent looking block plane for $80. The brand is Rider. I never heard of that brand. I know they rebrand some things so maybe that's what this is.

Any of you guys (or gals) ever use any of these tools.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks like a shop fox block plane
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D3831-Adjustable-Block-8-Inch/dp/B005W144E0/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1344909498&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=shopfox+block+plane


----------

